# Fret Doctor in Canada?



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Any one know where you can find Fret Doctor within Canada?, or do you guys buy it from the states?

Thanks,
Geordie


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Bought mine from the states, they have their own website


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GeorgeMich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any one know where you can find Fret Doctor within Canada?, or do you guys buy it from the states?
> 
> ...



just go and buy some snake oil. you can buy it at the same place where the emperor bought his new clothes.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought it from their website. A bottle lasts a long, long time.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> just go and buy some snake oil. you can buy it at the same place where the emperor bought his new clothes.



Works better than lemon oil


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is fast fret similar?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Works better than lemon oil


that's a little like saying it works better than caustic soda. since there's no such thing as any evidence or even logic to back up the idea that supports those products in the first place.
might as well believe in the tooth fairy


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> that's a little like saying it works better than caustic soda. since there's no such thing as any evidence or even logic to back up the idea that supports those products in the first place.
> might as well believe in the tooth fairy


Try some Gorgomyte, that will change your mind.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Try some Gorgomyte, that will change your mind.


I bought some of that based on a thread about it. I was stunned by how much it cleaned the fretboard on my guitars. Amazing stuff.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgomyte is the best. But, I do always add a bit of fret doctor after. I love fret doctor and I think its way better than Lemon Oil which has a lot of solvents.
Also, Gorgomyte offers reasonable shipping to Canada right from their website. Its crazy how good it works. You can literally feel how much smoother your frets are after.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't use anything at all. i never have. oh sure, i rub it clean with a wonder wipe when i change strings, but that's all i've ever done to a fretboard, ever. i've never had a "dried out" fretboard. over the years, dozens of guitars, many of them abused more than they deserved. those boards are often kiln dried. when they're not, they're air dried. but still dried. on purpose. when they are dried, it is because water, not oil, was allowed to escape the wood. why would you add oil to replace water loss if that was a concern? it certainly can't be expected to act the same. they are only similar in that they are both liquids. if a piece of wood cracks or deforms due to extreme dryness, neither oil or water will bring it back. most of the time i think the whitish color people attribute to dried out rosewood is probably salt and skin. maple boards don't do it. furniture doesn't do it in anywhere near the timespan people claim a fingerboard will. oiling the fretboard is hokus pokus


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I find that it's less about "conditioning" than cleaning the board with my suggestion.

The piece of Gorgo is black by the time I'm done a board,
that goes for brand new guitars on the first string change too.

I used to try to do that manually, but was leaving a lot of gunk behind.
The very least it will do is prolong the life of your strings and clean frets feel nicer to play on too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a spare pack of Gorgomyte if anyone is intersted in giving it a try.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Sulpher, I'd like to try a bit if you don't mind!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

numb41 said:


> Hi Sulpher, I'd like to try a bit if you don't mind!


PM me your shipping details please.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

sulphur said:


> The piece of Gorgo is black by the time I'm done a board,
> that goes for brand new guitars on the first string change too.


I finally had an opportunity to try this stuff.
I first did my usual, guitar cleaner/polish with a toothbrush to get at the fret edge.
Repeat with a cloth, which looked clean after doing it.
I then used a piece of Gorgo to do the neck again.
Came out black! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I finally had an opportunity to try this stuff.
> I first did my usual, guitar cleaner/polish with a toothbrush to get at the fret edge.
> Repeat with a cloth, which looked clean after doing it.
> I then used a piece of Gorgo to do the neck again.
> Came out black! I couldn't believe it!


Not black enough ... There’s a New World’s Blackest Black | Smart News | Smithsonian


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

LexxM3 said:


> Not black enough ..


Now that's black!


----------



## ElNino (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey guys,

I just registered to this forum after reading the posts about Gorgomyte.

I just wanted to let you know that the black you see on your Gorgomyte is a chemical reaction with the SS of the guitar frets and NOT dirt like the company would make you believe.

Try this:

Clean the frets with Gorgomyte and buff until there is no more black. Use another Gorgomyte on the frets again...instant black spots!

I just find them deceptive in making you believe that their coconut oil is removing and lifting dirt when, in fact, it is just a chemical reaction giving all these black spots.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ElNino said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just registered to this forum after reading the posts about Gorgomyte.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy our "community" here and post often.

I have tried a competitive product to Gorgomyte and my conclusion is similar to yours, it is just a chemical cleaner (like "Brasso" and "Silvo", etc) in a cloth. My impression/thought is that the manufacturer added the coconut oil to try and cover up the strong and unpleasant odour of the other chemicals. Unfortunately, I dislike the smell of coconuts more than the chemicals...LOL.

However, I do believe it removes dirt, tarnish etc from the frets and polishes them (and I don't have any SS frets). AFAIK, the continual blackening of the cloth would happen with repeated and immediate use of any chemical metal cleaner. After using the Gorgomyte, I polish the frets with a soft, clean cloth and there is not very much black residue on the cloth.

Thanks to @Fox Rox, I now prefer fine grade/texture (white) 3M Scotch-Brite pads over chemicals and especially over the traditional choice of 0000 steel wool.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ElNino (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for your warm welcome guys 

Indeed, Gorgomyte does clean the frets, since you are right, it is a polisher...and the added coconut oil is there to mask the scent but more importantly. to recondition the fretboard.

In fact, Gorgomyte is the *exact* same thing as this (and I used both): The Miracle Polishing cloth, which is much, much cheaper btw.

Here is the canadian distributor: Do Your Housework Better

3 pieces for 13$ 

Pretty sure you can even find it cheaper elsewhere. I recall seing it at the dollarstore for 3$ a while back.


----------



## DeegzARG (Aug 4, 2017)

I was looking for Fast Fret as well and couldnt find any in Canada. I ended up trying some MusicNomad F-One oil and its been doing wonders. Give it a shot, they sell em at L&M. Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ElNino said:


> Here is the Canadian distributor: Do Your Housework Better


That is what I bought. 

The artwork on the packaging is so '60s!!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

DeegzARG said:


> I was looking for Fast Fret as well and couldnt find any in Canada. I ended up trying some MusicNomad F-One oil and its been doing wonders. Give it a shot, they sell em at L&M. Cheers!


actually L and M carry Fast Fret, but its not the same stuff as when I used it as a kid in the 80's. Its just mineral oil with a subtle smell...it doesn't do near as good a job as the old formula from the 80's imho. (probably something bad in it...or they probably would not have changed it methinks.)

I kind of agree with the notion that: the wood really doesn't need anything (if you have 40-50% relative humidity constant year round ), but, it does leave a slick/clean/darker surface (more appealing surface on rw)....which some of us enjoy the feel of.


----------



## DeegzARG (Aug 4, 2017)

ssdeluxe said:


> I kind of agree with the notion that: the wood really doesn't need anything (if you have 40-50% relative humidity constant year round ), but, it does leave a slick/clean/darker surface (more appealing surface on rw)....which some of us enjoy the feel of.


I think your right. As long as you keep the right humidity you should be fine but because the fretboards are normally bare wood I like to add a bit of oil in case I don't play the guitar for a bit......and I also like the darker rosewood look


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve tried Fret Erasers, 0000 steel wool, and Gorgomyte. For polishing frets I like the steel wool the best. The Gorgomyte feels like a felt pad infused with paraffin wax. I’m sure it has some kind of metal polish mixed in it. The wax conditions the board I guess. For cleaning/conditioning a rosewood board I’ve used water, gorgomyte, and lemon oil. Water on a piece of paper towel works fine.


----------

